# Carb count anyone?



## Northerner (Feb 3, 2013)

I can't find this in my copy of Carbs and Cals...!


----------



## AlisonM (Feb 3, 2013)

May I have the bit with the strawberry on it? Then at least I'd be getting some vitamin C with my sugar.


----------



## megga (Feb 3, 2013)

Well if i ever want to end it all, i'll do it eating one of them


----------



## MeganN (Feb 3, 2013)

Omg. You have no idea how much I want a slice of that!


----------



## FM001 (Feb 3, 2013)

Looks tempting, 300 units should see the job done


----------



## trophywench (Feb 3, 2013)

Hey - they sometimes have 10ml vials in hospitals........

Be worth going on a sliding scale for, wouldn't it?


----------



## caffeine_demon (Feb 4, 2013)

It'll be carb free!


----------



## David H (Feb 4, 2013)

Any food eaten on a sunday is carb, calorie and fat free.

I like having a bar of chocolate and a diet coke, one cancels the other out!!!!


----------



## Caroline (Feb 4, 2013)

you'll be fine if you eat it at someone elses house off of someone elses plate and drink lots of water...


----------



## HOBIE (Mar 11, 2019)

No thank you.


----------



## travellor (Mar 11, 2019)

Well.........


----------



## merrymunky (Mar 11, 2019)

MeganN said:


> Omg. You have no idea how much I want a slice of that!


Ditto!!!!


----------



## travellor (Mar 11, 2019)

I'm in for 6 o'clock!!!


----------



## Ljc (Mar 11, 2019)

Well if you insist  Just a mo while I get a couple of cartridges out of the fridge


----------



## Drummer (Mar 12, 2019)

It isn't even a temptation - except perhaps the strawberry.
I find the Human psyche fascinating - even if you could 'get away' with eating cake - why would you?
The idea of carbs being truly addictive has seemed ridiculous at times - but really, it is tempting?


----------



## travellor (Mar 12, 2019)

Well, most of the world can "get away" with eating cake.
It's yummy.
Why on earth wouldn't you eat it?


----------



## SkinnyLiz (Mar 12, 2019)

can i have the chocolate please?


----------



## HOBIE (Mar 16, 2019)

HOBIE said:


> No thank you.


Does not do anything for me.


----------



## mikeyB (Mar 16, 2019)

Blimey, 6 years since the OP. Northie was a but a callow youth when that cake first appeared, must be mouldy by now


----------



## Lilian (Mar 16, 2019)

These things always turn out to look better than they actually taste.    That is my mantra and I am sticking to it


----------



## C&E Guy (Mar 19, 2019)

As an aside, at work we've all got some "healthy eating" information (what is good for you, portion sizes etc) and it says that we should all eat "at least 260g of carbohydrates per day".

Great! My diet has been 200g for years. So, I'm not eating healthily? 

Aren't experts really helpful?


----------



## Docb (Mar 19, 2019)

Real experts are really helpful.  B*llocks are dropped when their expertise is promulgated by PR people.


----------



## HOBIE (Apr 4, 2019)

C&E Guy said:


> As an aside, at work we've all got some "healthy eating" information (what is good for you, portion sizes etc) and it says that we should all eat "at least 260g of carbohydrates per day".
> 
> Great! My diet has been 200g for years. So, I'm not eating healthily?
> 
> Aren't experts really helpful?


Some people know & some think they know ?


----------

